# Flashbanner



## Dustin84 (9. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab mit Hilfe von Image Ready und Flash ein Flashbanner (swf) realisiert , der recht einfach gehalten ist. (1 Mouse Over Effekt, 1 Einblend Effekt und 1 Bewegungstween)
Wenn ich das in Flash als GIF abspeichern möchte, ist die qualität des Banners extrem schlecht. Woran kann das liegen ?


----------



## hans jörg (9. März 2007)

Hallo,
hängt davon ab mit welchem Programm du das gemacht hast - und da vor allem an den Einstellungen - Bilder/Sekunde - Bildkomprimierung.
Nach dem ichs mit Flash selbst auch nie wirklich in zufriedenstellender Qualität geschafft habe verwende ich für diesen Zweck nur mehr Magic Swf2Gif.

Du bekommst es zb hier: http://download.pchome.de/download/magic-swf2gif_2822.html oder hier http://www.gold-software.com/download912.html


----------



## luke_the_duke (9. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich mach jeweils einfach Screenshots und bearbeite die dann in Photoshop.

gruss


----------



## Dustin84 (9. März 2007)

also mit dem programm is die quali super nur den mouseover effekt gibt es jetzt nicht mehr. wo is der hin ?


----------



## luke_the_duke (9. März 2007)

Hallo,

*.gif-Dateien können bloss Bildabfolgen beinhalten und keine Anweisungen wie RollOvers etc. Solche Dinge musst du mit Javascript/CSS realisieren.

gruss

PS: Bitte achte auf deine Gross-/Kleinschreibung!


----------



## Dustin84 (9. März 2007)

hm, da wäre es wohl einfacher, wenn ich RollOver auch in ImageReady mache. Jemand eine Ahnung, wie das geht ?


----------



## luke_the_duke (9. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich verschiebe den Thread mal in entsprechendes Forum, da wird dir kompetenter geholfen.

gruss


----------



## Dustin84 (10. März 2007)

Also hier nochmal die Frage: Wie erstelle ich in Image Ready einen MouseOver Effekt ?
So wie hier: http://home.arcor.de/jan-dustin/banner.html

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Zinken (12. März 2007)

So etwas machst Du - wie oben schon erwähnt - zB. mit Javascript. Ganz einfach ist es mit Programmen wie Dreamweaver, da dort schon vorgefertigte Skripte für die gängigsten
Funktionen enthalten sind und per Mausclick eingefügt werden können.


----------

